# Auto Shutdown



## Caithness (Jul 22, 2009)

FreeBSD is fast becoming my favourite OS,
though I'm fairly new to it.
I would like to auto shutdown after 30 minutes of inactivity.
I can create a cron job, but don't know what to put in it.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 22, 2009)

to write a demon which will look the started processes in top, ignore the process on id...
if nothing is included, in a process, to turn off (can ignore system utilities)


----------



## ale (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe you can check with _last | grep "still logged in"_.


----------

